# Bought a Ruger



## Tlab1 (Apr 10, 2016)

Just put 2 boxes through my new ruger sr40c. I love it! I've heard people put ruger down. Not sure why, it shoots nice. Anyone else have one? Have you had or heard of any problems with them?

New member and wanted to let the world know I love my new ruger.


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

Though I carry a Glock G17 now. I own a Ruger SR40C and brother IT AIN'T GOING NOWHERE. I just decided I wanted to shoot 9mm and my wife wanted to learn to shoot and fell in love with the baby Glock G26. Just became a tactical choice , She could use my larger magazines in her Glock.


----------



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

Human nature, Tlab. Same with pickups. Buy a Silverado and people will slam you for not picking an F-150 or Ram. If you're happy with the Ruger, that's what counts.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Tlab, welcome to the site from Western Kentucky.
I have the SR9 and it has been reliable since I bought it more than 5 years ago. Obviously it is not the 40, but they are the same platform. Enjoy your Ruger, shoot it often, and be safe.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I fired a couple of mags through a SR-9 and thought it was OK. I didn't buy it because I liked XD's and Glocks a little better, but it was accurate and seemed to be dependable. Also, I didn't care for the extra safety stuff, which I think is unnecessary for an experienced shooter, but that's just me.


----------



## Tlab1 (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm new to the handgun scene. I was looking for the extra safety stuff. As I get more comfortable with it, I will move up I assume I will move up to something without the safety.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

They are nice guns when I bought my M&P40 it was between that and the ruger, only reason I went with the M&P it was a full size and I just wanted it for the house and range otherwise I would of taken the Ruger. I did pick up a XD9c mod2 to carry to replace the piece of dodo Taurus I bought and haven't seen in 2 months.


----------

